# norinco model 1911 a1



## Dutchman (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi everybody,im dutch so please don't mind my english,i speak it much better then i can write it,for a long time i only had 9mm guns but always wanted a model 1911,i got one now a brand new norinco model 1911 a1 but the problem is that in Holland (i hope not in Belgium or Germany but don't know yet) its very hard too find ammo clips and cleaning set for that model,so iff somebody could help me with that,i will pay ofcourse and can you take the same ammo from a colt 1911 a1 for a norinco model 1911 a1??Hope someone know's and can help me.Goodbye the Dutcman.


----------



## crankshop1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

The Norinco 1911 will use the same ammo and magazines as the Colt 1911. The Norinco is a quality Chinese copy of the original Colt 1911 A1.


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Dutchman,
Welcome to the forum. You should have no problem at all finding mags and such in the Nederlands.

Unfortunately I can't tell you exactly where though, but try asking these guys, they will know for certain:

www.ipsc.nl

All the best.
Jeff


----------

